# Prototype Banshee Rampant 4X...



## builttoride (Jan 15, 2007)

see more here...


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

that looks pretty cool, i like their suspension design.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Sweet, finally built up! It looks pretty mean

It's going to look way better with the hydroformed tubeset


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

is that a pivot down by the bb?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

austinb89 said:


> is that a pivot down by the bb?


here's a better pic of the rampant's linkage


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Karupshun said:


> here's a better pic of the rampant's linkage


Is it a true VPP, or some patent-avoiding variant?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

They call the linkage VF4B and they seem to have worked out the leverage ratios and whatever to suit this kind of a bike, as you can find at the site linked by "builttoride".

Looks promising to me.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

fsrxc said:


> Is it a true VPP, or some patent-avoiding variant?


It is a virtual pivot linkage frame, but it does not require a liscence from the powers that be.

I am not exactly sure _how_ it's done, and what the technical info is between respective designs, I think it has to do with where/how the shackle pivots are located

The Banshee Pyre has used the VF4B linkage for a couple years with good success


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

sweet....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks like DW Link/Maestro to me.... but looks very sweet... 

Thats the first banshee I like excluding the old morphines


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Its more meastro than anything..


Whatever...
It looks good and if it works anything like Banshee guys think it will...


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

fsrxc said:


> Is it a true VPP, or some patent-avoiding variant?


The key feature of VPP is that the two links rotate in opposite directions. DW, Maestro, whatever BMC calls their version, etc. all have links that rotate the same direction.


----------



## builttoride (Jan 15, 2007)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> The key feature of VPP is that the two links rotate in opposite directions. DW, Maestro, whatever BMC calls their version, etc. all have links that rotate the same direction.


thats the jist of it... there is a bit more to it, but yeah.

BTW.. the rampant rune and pyre have all been designed to have fully active suspension under braking which cannot be achieved with VPP. The DH race bike 'The Legend' will also have this atribute, however it will look very different to anything we have done before...


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

builttoride said:


> thats the jist of it... there is a bit more to it, but yeah.
> 
> BTW.. the rampant rune and pyre have all been designed to have fully active suspension under braking which cannot be achieved with VPP. The DH race bike 'The Legend' will also have this atribute, however it will look very different to anything we have done before...


Yeah, that was the grossly oversimplified version.


----------



## Mehl (Jun 26, 2007)

ive never been a fan of banshee... EVER. but i saw this bike in person and it was SICK. suuuuper low, i want one!


----------



## builttoride (Jan 15, 2007)

http://bansheebikes.blogspot.com/2007/09/simon-cardon-on-rampant.html

A video of the rampant being tried out...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Hmmm,
Simon Cardon was fourth in the Belgian DH Championships, riding a Rampant....

I am not sure if that says something about DH in Belgium, Simon, the Rampant, or the notion that more travel is better. Pretty cool anyway.


----------



## builttoride (Jan 15, 2007)

I think it says A LOT for Simon and his skill!! I've ridden the rampant on steep tech rough DH courses (as part of prototype testing) and it is hard to handle! it has a steep headangle... not for DH racing, but sooo fast when you get on open flowy trails!


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Watching him blast out of the corners was amazing. Pure skill -- You just can't ride a long travel bike like that.


----------



## Felpur (Jan 22, 2004)

looks nice, I'd like to see them bring that linkage to the Chapparral frame for even better do- it- all- on- one- bike type goodness

I've pounded my 3yr old banshee and its still going strong! , excellent frames


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Felpur said:


> looks nice, I'd like to see them bring that linkage to the Chapparral frame for even better do- it- all- on- one- bike type goodness
> 
> I've pounded my 3yr old banshee and its still going strong! , excellent frames


No more chappy or scream. say hello to the Scythe 7/8" adustable geo


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

i personly like this one more :thumbsup: banshee wildcard 
i want to be on one of thies next season


----------



## theDoubleD (Nov 3, 2006)

looks super fun! i wouldnt mind sporting one of those! almost like it more that the yeti 4x


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Any specs on the frame? Price, etc.. Looks like a blast to ride.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

kenbentit said:


> Any specs on the frame? Price, etc.. Looks like a blast to ride.


_all lifted from the banshee blog_








*the geometry may have been tweaked for final, this is geo from the proto





*from the floor of Eurobike, sorry for background noise

Rampant musings :

The slightly rearward axle path adds to the pedal efficiency when combined with a progressive leverage ratio. However it is important that there is not much chain stretch on a 4X race bike to allow for explosive acceleration out of the gate. 4X racers want an agile almost twitchy bike.

The suspension setup on this bike is important to get the most from the linkage and to suit the intended application of 4X racing. It should run with very little sag (around 10%), as this bike is designed to be pedalled hard! Essentially, the suspension will only be noticeable when you need it to cushion a harsh landing or case and get a bit more traction while railing round a corner.


----------



## builttoride (Jan 15, 2007)

watch a video of it on one of the first test rides...here...


----------

